# HELP!! Benelli SBE 2 Question



## covrec1 (Sep 9, 2003)

I just bought a SBE 2 without the comfort tech stock. I bought the synthetic Black with the stock and Barrel breach in advantage camo. Is the full camo a better gun or am I alright with this one


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

covrec1 said:


> I just bought a SBE 2 without the comfort tech stock. I bought the synthetic Black with the stock and Barrel breach in advantage camo. Is the full camo a better gun or am I alright with this one


You will be fine with that gun. Camo is more important to the owner than it is to the birds.


----------

